# PT/Sapo



## Camerashy (Mar 25, 2010)

Does anyone know if it is possible to "suspend" the PT/Sapo Internet connection so that we are not paying for the service if we are way from home for some time but can have it reconnected without any charge on our return home? If so, what is the minimum period of temporary disconnection and how do we go about it?


----------



## morro (Jul 2, 2008)

*sapo/adsl*



Camerashy said:


> Does anyone know if it is possible to "suspend" the PT/Sapo Internet connection so that we are not paying for the service if we are way from home for some time but can have it reconnected without any charge on our return home? If so, what is the minimum period of temporary disconnection and how do we go about it?


Yes you can , I have done it in the past - 2 or 3 months, but ring up and check!


----------

